# Overstay 180 Day Tourist Visa



## markinoshawa (Jul 24, 2013)

I have overstayed my 180 tourist visa by a couple of weeks due to falling ill while in Mexico. I'm scheduled to fly out in a week. Does anyone have any suggestions what to do and what to expect for future entries? Thank you.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

In Mexico City, you go to the INM office at the airport, pay, and get your papers in order. I’m not sure if it works the same at other airports.
It used to be that it was more convenient to ‘lose’ your form and just pay the 500 peso (approx) fine for a lost tourist form, but these days it’s quite possible that they have a record of your entry and can calculate the per-day fine whether you present your form or not.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Since it was because of illness, you might also check with immigration if you get a pass for the overstay if you present the right documentation from the doctor/hospital that treated you.


----------

